# [windows] installer un prog a distance depuis linux

## sd44

salut,

tout est dans le titre, je cherche a savoir quel technologie est utilisé pour installer un progs sur windows depuis mon linux (en connaissant le mdp admin bien sûre)

un peu dans le style dameware.

est ce du rpc ? ou simplement une copie smb ? et comment on le lance ?

c'est dans le cadre du devellopement d'une appli. bien sur le deploiement par gpo ne m'interresse pas.

si vous avez une idée

----------

## sd44

il semblerait que la meilleur piste soit d'utiliser les rpc

le soucis c'est que pas mal de fonction qui m'interresse (comme les fonctions registre) n'existe que sous samba tng qui n'a pas l'air d'etre maintenu.

les fonction dispo avec rpcclient sous samba sont tout de meme limité, ça m'a suffit pour installer des imprimantes mais apres ...

mon idée :

-> copie de fichier avec smb

-> creation des clefs qui compose le service dans le registre

-> démarrage de ce service

je me demandais si quelqu'un savait si il existe une lib ou un prog plus complet sous linux pour envoyer des commandes RPC ?

----------

## loopx

C'est quoi windows   :Question: 

Bon, d'accord => []

Ah non, j'ai ptet une idée, faudrais ptet que tu cherche un prog pour te connecter via le partage de bureau à distance .... Parce que en mode console, jpense pas que tu arrivera vu que tout est basé sur "les fenetres toutes belles" ...

----------

## aconcagua

Perso, j'utilise rdesktop et çà marche nickel.

----------

## sd44

non rien a voir je ne cherche pas a me connecter a distance car ca je fais deja avec vnc ou dameware ou rdp !

je veux pouvoir deployer des apps via rpc + smb depuis un prog en dev. 

j'ai donc besoin d'exec des fonction reg et svc via rpc et pas une soluce alternative (a moin qu'elle soit utilisable dans un prog linux)

----------

## loopx

Si tu parle de déployer une application J2EE, utilise JBoss et partage le répertoire deploy, tu n'aura qu'a copié tes modules dedans et ca se déployera tout seul   :Wink: 

----------

## sd44

non le but c'est installer a la demande une sorte de vnc ou autre sur les postes du reseau (plus de 100 pc) depuis linux (bein oui je bosse pas sous m$   :Very Happy:  )

je ne cherche pas a utiliser dameware ou autre ni a passer sur chaque pc.

le rpc peux aider mais je connais pas de lib ou de prog (a part rpcclient) qui le permette

rpcclient (dans samba) est assez pauvre en fonctionnalité recherché (registre a distance)

autre chose : meme si c'est aussi pour moi, c'est surtout pour ce logiciel (autoscan-network) pour lui permettre de fonctionner comme dameware mais sous linux et y en a plus d'un qui appréciront   :Very Happy: 

merci d'avance du coup de pouce

----------

## sd44

j'ai trouvé ce post qui est tres interressant 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-490324-highlight-rpc.html

mais c'est quoi ce prog 'net' ou 'netrpc' ?

----------

## loopx

```

loop opt # whereis net

net: /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r6/net /usr/src/linux/net /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo/net /usr/bin/net /usr/X11R6/bin/net /usr/bin/X11/net /usr/include/net /usr/man/man8/net.8.bz2 /usr/share/man/man8/net.8.bz2

loop opt # /usr/bin/net

Usage:

Usage:

  net time              to view or set time information

  net lookup            to lookup host name or ip address

  net user              to manage users

  net group             to manage groups

  net sam               to edit the local user database directly

  net lookup            to look up various things

  net groupmap          to manage group mappings

  net join              to join a domain

  net cache             to operate on cache tdb file

  net getlocalsid [NAME]        to get the SID for local name

  net setlocalsid SID   to set the local domain SID

  net setdomainsid SID  to set the domain SID on member servers

  net changesecretpw    to change the machine password in the local secrets database only

                        this requires the -f flag as a safety barrier

  net status            Show server status

  net usersidlist       to get a list of all users with their SIDs

  net usershare         to add, delete and list locally user-modifiable shares

  net ads <command>     to run ADS commands

  net rap <command>     to run RAP (pre-RPC) commands

  net rpc <command>     to run RPC commands

Type "net help <option>" to get more information on that option

Valid targets: choose one (none defaults to localhost)

        -S or --server=<server>         server name

        -I or --ipaddress=<ipaddr>      address of target server

        -w or --workgroup=<wg>          target workgroup or domain

Valid miscellaneous options are:

        -p or --port=<port>             connection port on target

        -W or --myworkgroup=<wg>        client workgroup

        -d or --debuglevel=<level>      debug level (0-10)

        -n or --myname=<name>           client name

        -U or --user=<name>             user name

        -s or --configfile=<path>       pathname of smb.conf file

        -l or --long                    Display full information

        -V or --version                 Print samba version information

        -P or --machine-pass            Authenticate as machine account

loop opt # equery b /usr/bin/net

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/net in *... ]

net-fs/samba-3.0.24-r3 (/usr/bin/net)

loop opt # emerge -pv net-fs/samba

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/xinetd-2.3.14  USE="perl tcpd" 295 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.26a [3.0.24-r3] USE="acl* cups ipv6%* pam python readline -ads% -async -automount -caps -doc -examples -fam -ldap -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind (-kerberos%) (-oav%)" LINGUAS="-ja -pl" 17,754 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new), Size of downloads: 18,049 kB

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## sd44

merci loopx !

bon ! bah on va faire ce qu'on pourra car windows n'est pas tres riche (c'est le client qui doit etre riche =>[] )

les fonctions registre sont insignifiante, la seul soluce "propre" c'est :

-> copier le prog (smb)

-> demarer le service telnet   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

-> lancer le prog (qui va s'installer et se demarrer)

-> arreter le service telnet   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

c'est pas terrible, mais depuis linux on a pas l'embarras du choix   :Rolling Eyes: 

je vais quand meme chercher encore un peu ...

si quelqu'un a une autre idéé je suis preneur.

----------

## sd44

bon le service telnet est desactivé donc non lançable   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

je pete les plomb avec m$

sinon une fois activé je peux le lancer et l'arreter mais bon   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ce windows me fera décidément gerber jusqu'au bout !

----------

## xaviermiller

n'importe quoi. Si tu dois administrer un parc de PC Windows, fais-le en windows et ne te casse pas la tête.

Pour déployer des application à distance, il existe plusieurs solutions, dont SMS (dont le client doit être au préalable installé).

Les solutions genre "telnet" ou vnc sont inexploitables car tu devras lancer les opérations "volontairement". Tu dois chercher un soft qui se lance au "netlogon" + via un service, et qui compare l'inventaire du pc à la config demandée. Car si ton pc distant n'est pas allumé ou loggué, il devra se mettre à jour à partir du moment où le gars revient (par exemple 3 mois après)

----------

## xaviermiller

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> bon le service telnet est desactivé donc non lançable    
> 
> je pete les plomb avec m$
> 
> sinon une fois activé je peux le lancer et l'arreter mais bon  
> ...

 

Le boulot de Sysadmin ne s'improvise pas...

----------

## sd44

xaviermiller =>

je ne fais pas ca pour moi ! oui moi j'utilise deja un domaine donc faire du deploiement c'est pas un probleme.

c'est uniquement dans un cadre "éducatif" et "création d'app" => ça serait quand meme bien de pouvoir se passer de windows pour admin windows dans certain cas.

donc je répete encore une fois :

je ne cherche pas de solution alternative pour admin un poste, je cherche a pouvoir integré un mécanisme "style dameware" dans une apps linux. mais c'est pas simple car les possibilité depuis linix sont mince. d'ou ce message sur ce forum dès fois que quelqu'un ai une idée   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

enfin, je persiste à croire qu'il vaut mieux administrer un parc Windows à partir de Windows...

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> enfin, je persiste à croire qu'il vaut mieux administrer un parc Windows à partir de Windows...

 

Mouais, je suis pourtant à 99,9% sûr d'avoir déjà vu ce que cherche sd44 (sans pour autant avoir le service telnet de lancé sous win) à partir d'un serv Linux administrant un parc windows et même beaucoup plus. 

Bon après de là à savoir quelle technique était utilisée ... j'en sais rien  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jaygeek

plutot que d'expliquer va voir ici :

http://wwdeb.crdp.ac-caen.fr/mediase3/index.php/Le_module_D%C3%A9ploiement_d'applications_avec_wpkg

je pense que c'est ce que tu recherches.

----------

## sd44

XavierMiller => ça pour une tête de mûle ...

jaygeek =>

merci pour le lien, cepandant :

```

L'installation initiale du client wpkg a lieu au prochain login d'un utilisateur.

La ligne de commande qui le permet a été ajoutée au script de login lors de la configuration avec

\\SE3\Progs\install\wpkg-config.bat

Suite à cette installation, une première exécution du client a lieu.

Les applis demandées pour ce poste ou pour les parcs dont fait partie ce poste sont installées.

```

malheureusement c'est pas ça, ca c'est simple a faire. non je voulais quelque chose de plus interactif, style "dameware" pour ceux qui connaisse mais je perd espoir de trouvé ça.

----------

## jaygeek

Peux etre que je ne vois pas exactement ce que tu cherches sd44.

Je ne connais pas "dameware".

Sinon ça http://www.autoitscript.com/autoit3/, ça t'aide ?

Pourquoi j'ai l'impression que ça ne va pas être ça non plus? ^^

----------

